# Question on a PX4 Storm



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

My storm is the full size version and the F model version. My question is----Is it possible to take off the safety/decocker lever and use the gun with out it? I find that it really only gets in my way. Sticks out when you holster it and I just dont wont it there. I dont use the safety and never use the decocker action. Should have bought the model that didnt have that on the gun. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*Hmmm*

I think you answered your own question there. Even_ if_ you could take the safety/decocker out and the pistol still functions, (I have no idea if that would work) it might be a better idea to trade for the model that you really want. I don't think it should be much of an issue for you to find a dealer that has the model that you are looking for. You might just get lucky enough to find a guy that is willing to trade straight up.

Personally, I have the same pistol that you have, and I believe if you got the right holster you wouldn't have any quarrels with the safety. I use the decocker frequently and love it, but I understand that you do not. The holster that I use (IWB) the safety tucks just inside the edge of the holster, which is perfect. Maybe you could find a better holster than you are currently using? Just my .02.....


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the reply. I'll do a little checking on holsters. Love the gun, just that lever is bothersome. I actually thought about grinding that lever down a little where it would be flatter to the gun but I wouldnt do that until I talked with a gunsmith for sure.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The levers can be removed. However - how do you drop the hammer on a live round? That's what the decocker is for... When you chamber a round and don't fire immediately (like keeping the gun for carry or home defense) - the decocker drops the hammer.

If you go to the Beretta forum, you can find instructions to turn the lever into ONLY a decocker - that way, once you push it down, it bounces back up in the fire position by itself (it is no longer a safety).

However - removing the levers totally would make you have to pull the trigger and hold the hammer in order to put it back into DA mode... A REALLY, REALLY bad idea, because if the hammer slips, then the round goes off.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Consider ordering some stealth levers for your PX4.

David Olhasso Beretta Parts


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Well Shipwreck!!! Very good point there. Guess thats why you make the big bucks. I really hadnt thought of having a bullet in the barrell and needing to de-cock the hammer. I agree holding the hammer and pulling trigger to de-cock is really not a good idea. So guess I need to look for another holster and or see about getting that lever ground down a little so it wont protrude so much. Proabably if I had a really nice holster where the gun fit properly I would never think twice about it again. 

Thanks


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Cougartex, That part is exatly what I am trying to get from me grinding mine down. Thanks a million on that one. The web site shows them out of stock but I'm putting my order in now and let them ship when they get them. Thanks again!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They make stealth levers - they fit flush with the slide.

I personally don't like them, as they are small and hard to work. but they will do what you want.


----------



## Just wonderin' (Jun 13, 2010)

*Modification to safety features*



Shipwreck said:


> The levers can be removed. However - how do you drop the hammer on a live round? That's what the decocker is for... When you chamber a round and don't fire immediately (like keeping the gun for carry or home defense) - the decocker drops the hammer.
> 
> If you go to the Beretta forum, you can find instructions to turn the lever into ONLY a decocker - that way, once you push it down, it bounces back up in the fire position by itself (it is no longer a safety).
> 
> However - removing the levers totally would make you have to pull the trigger and hold the hammer in order to put it back into DA mode... A REALLY, REALLY bad idea, because if the hammer slips, then the round goes off.


Note from a newbie who happens to be a lawyer. Not for nothing, I'd suggest that removing or modifying a safety feature may come back to bite you in the tragic event of an accidental or even intentional shooting, even if justified on its face. There is no better ammo for a plaintiff's lawyer to argue that said defendant (scary word, that) is reckless or worse in trying to make his case, even a weak one. Don't just take my word for it. Massad Ayoob agrees with me. In my humble opinion, if you can't find a holster that fits, trading the current model for the one you really want may be the best choice for a number of reasons.


----------



## ickthus (Aug 7, 2010)

I called Beretta USA today and talked with fire arm support. The tech that answered the phone said he did this to his Px4F and was happy with it being a G now. He told me the part #'s and told me to use Midwest or Brownell to order as you can't order with him. i told him they did not show the parts on there web site. He said NP just call or e-mail them and they would. Midwest shows the slim slide lock part # C5B808. for like $13.50. The one place i saw the shealth decocker #C89169 was $47 or $53 Davids i think but was out of stock and could not click on it.. I did not see them on Brownell so i e-mailed them and asked them to price them and how to order and pay. a few guys on a web forum were looking for them and wanted to know as well. update coming. I really don't think they want you buying parts and working on guns in detail. Gunsmiths want the work and the manufactures don't want yahoos working on guns giving them bad reps of guns not working getting people hurt. The very guns that keep us free we can't get parts for because we know what is good for you and we will make that call? i don't think it has come to that but i have seen that in scuba diving regulators. i can't get parts anymore from the manufacture or dealers and the certified techs will not sell them to you.


----------



## troutabout (Sep 30, 2010)

With the decocker lever spring being as stout as it is I have decided not to go the stealth path but I am seriously considering field stripping and wrapping the slide in several layers of Saran Wrap and then shaping the forward points down on the decocker lever. I can refinish in black with the Birchwood Casey paint pen. Those decocker ears stick out like the suicide rear doors on my old '47 Dodge did and I know what happens trying to drive that into the garage !


----------

